# Sirius Q3 2007 report 10/30



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

http://sev.prnewswire.com/radio/20071016/NYTU09416102007-1.html

"*SIRIUS Satellite Radio to Announce 3Q 2007 Financial and Operating Results on October 30*

Company to Webcast Earnings Call for Investors and Media

SIRIUS Satellite Radio to Announce 3Q 2007 Financial and Operating Results on October 30

NEW YORK, Oct. 16 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (NASDAQ: SIRI) today announced that it plans to release 3Q 2007 financial and operating results on October 30, 2007.

SIRIUS also plans to hold a conference call at 8:00 am ET to discuss these results. Investors and the press can listen to the conference call via the company's website, www.sirius.com, and on its satellite radio service by tuning to SIRIUS channel 126.

A replay of the call will be available on the company's website."

Conference call should be interesting with all the merger talks.


----------

